# No PHOSPHATE planted Substrate



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

What planted tank substrate isnt going to make my water a phosphate bath for phytoplankton???

geeze!

Is flourite ok?.... what Do you guys think that will be good and NOT be a phosphate producer?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I saw you were attempting to breed cardinals. I use Flourite in a 10 gallon planted tank with a DIY co2 injection system and "Great Value" brand drinking water. I add no chemicals (other than weekly for the plants) and my ph is a steady 6.2 The only time I had an algae problem was due to co2, and it has cleared up since I added the co2 system. With this set up, I have succesfully bred blue rams. I don't know how that compares with cardinals, but I have heard they are difficult. My fry are now free swimming...we will see how it goes from here.

BTW, I kept a small school of cardinals in this tank as dither fish and they did great. Didn't lose a single one and their color mas like no cardinal I have seen before.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Why would a plant substrate add PO4 to a tank? I know of none that do.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

Im honestly not sure... All I know is the conjuction I was useing before, which was Flourite, ecocomplete, and gravel caused some SERIOUS phosphates...

now that I have switched to a non plant substrate.. AKA just plain gravel from LFS then the phosphates and algae have gone away...

I was useing alot of ACID REGULATOR with the previous conjuction... and I read on it about its a phosphate buffer not for planted tanks now...so I wonder if the phosphates where absorbed into the conjuction?


to seachems ferti-tabs cause phosphates???


I am not useing ANYTHING with phosphate in it now...

I think thats alot to do with it...

OH, and yes, thanks for the help on the flourite... WOW I LOVE rams... I will have to try those too!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Tap water can sometimes contain a high level of phosohate already. Whatever's causing your high phosphates, I doubt it's your gravel.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Phosphate buffers seems to have been your problem. Planted substrates have high cec which allow them to draw nutrients from the water column and store for later release. The substrate wasn't your problem, the ph altering chemical was.


Upon further thought, there was a bad batch of ewco-complete out a while ago that was high in phosphates. Caribsea replaced them all for free if I am correct.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

No not tap, our tap containes lower than .1 phosphate plus Im not even useing tap, Im useing RODI water...



> Phosphate buffers seems to have been your problem. Planted substrates have high cec which allow them to draw nutrients from the water column and store for later release. The substrate wasn't your problem, the ph altering chemical was.


Thats exactly what did it I BET BET BET!

I added a BUT LOAD of that acid regulator... that stuff is HORIBLE... I DONT RECOMMEND IT AT ALL!!!


however, that doesnt explain my phosphates in the nano now... the water and gravel was taken out compeletly and replaced... But I did preserve the biofilter...

plus my makeup water is high in phosphates too, but the RODI water is 0...

whats up with this???
again I am adding

a tiny bit of acid buffer, with contains NO phosphates and is formulated for planted aquaria, and by TINY I MEANNN TINYYY!!!

some freshtrace for the fish, which contains no phosphates, some flourish trace for the plants, which doesnt contain them, and some blackwater extract... which I dont know if it does or not...


lets try and figure it out!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cpl things here......................
You do know fish give off PO4 as a waste product also correct (depending on food used).
Food can have PO4 in it.
What brand names of the products are you using?


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

yes, very aware.. but it still shouldnt be that high..

Im using TetraAqua for the BLKWATER extract, seachem for the trace's, and foods are Tetramin tropical flakes...

thats it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Stop using all that junk and collect some dang rain water and use some peat moss to lower your ph and stain the water. If you want close to pure water STOP ADDING crap to it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I wouldn't have put it that way but in short, thats correct.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Well I wouldn't have put it that way but in short, thats correct.


lol, me too.:lol: The natural options are always the best when it comes to fish.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

> Stop using all that junk and collect some dang rain water and use some peat moss to lower your ph and stain the water. If you want close to pure water STOP ADDING crap to it.


yeahhhh.... ok, just ONE LITTLE PROBLEM!... it doesnt rain that much here and when it does the rainwater is VERY polluted.... I WOULDNT trust it as far as I could throw it....

There is always an artificial way to do it to mimic the real thing..

Besides... doesnt matter anymore... I figured out why I had phosphates in the substrate before, and why I have then in the same tank with a different substrate now...

the tetra aqua is JUNK FULL of phosphates...


so Im doing water changes with fresh RODI water with a bit of trace in it now...


----------

